# Diamondhead hot tub!



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

I arrived here yesterday and found that the hot tub is, in fact, HOT. And it's still HOT today. There's steam coming off of it. Not enough to run an engine, but more than enough to melt the ice that was floating in it the last number of years.

Not all the rooms are finished yet. But a good numbe are. And there seems to be plenty of HOT and cold running water!

The staff are very keen to have us and help in any way they can. The 2009 banner is up, the chairs are out, in the lecture room and the tables are in place in he swap shop area.

So......where is everybody?


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is the forecast for Diamondhead next week.
Looks like you yankees and canadians will be bringing your shades and shorts, and maybe a small umbrella.
Steamtom1 and the Michigan steamers just bring the beer!!
See you soon.











*[script removed] Monday 1/12 * [script removed]Get Details | [script removed] Go Hourly | 
Bright sunshine 
High * 59 *° F / [script removed] RF * 58 *° F , [script removed] RF Shade * 54 *° F . Low * 37 *° F / [script removed] RF * 31 *° F . [script removed]Max. UV 4 .







*[script removed] Tuesday 1/13 * [script removed]Get Details | [script removed] Go Hourly | 
A full day of sunshine; breezy in the afternoon 
High * 56 *° F / [script removed] RF * 48 *° F , [script removed] RF Shade * 45 *° F . Low * 35 *° F / [script removed] RF * 30 *° F . [script removed]Max. UV 4 .







*[script removed] Wednesday 1/14 * [script removed]Get Details | [script removed] Go Hourly | 
A full day of sunshine 
High * 52 *° F / [script removed] RF * 50 *° F , [script removed] RF Shade * 46 *° F . Low * 40 *° F / [script removed] RF * 41 *° F . [script removed]Max. UV 4 .







*[script removed] Thursday 1/15 * [script removed]Get Details | [script removed] Go Hourly | 
Intervals of clouds and sun 
High * 60 *° F / [script removed] RF * 63 *° F , [script removed] RF Shade * 60 *° F . Low * 51 *° F / [script removed] RF * 48 *° F . [script removed]Max. UV 3 .







*[script removed] Friday 1/16 * [script removed]Get Details | [script removed] Go Hourly | 
Cloudy with a passing shower 
High * 60 *° F / [script removed] RF * 58 *° F , [script removed] RF Shade * 56 *° F . Low * 51 *° F / [script removed] RF * 49 *° F . [script removed]Max. UV 2 .







*[script removed] Saturday 1/17 * [script removed]Get Details | [script removed] Go Hourly | 
Times of clouds and sun 
High * 61 *° F / [script removed] RF * 66 *° F , [script removed] RF Shade * 61 *° F . Low * 50 *° F / [script removed] RF * 48 *° F . [script removed]Max. UV 4 .







*[script removed] Sunday 1/18 * [script removed]Get Details | [script removed] Go Hourly | 
Cloudy with a passing shower 
High * 57 *° F / [script removed] RF * 54 *° F , [script removed] RF Shade * 51 *° F . Low *  44 *° F / [script removed] RF * 35 *° F . [script removed]Max. UV 3 .


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*David,*

*Are you the only one there?*

*Has Canada changed the calendar in some way - it's going to be 5 days before we leave.*


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

This has got to be a new record for early arrivals!!!

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm riding with Ken (the Regner dude) and Dave O.(seadawg) we will be leaving Wednesday morning and getting there that night so keep the fire under the hot tub going, I'm sure we will need the use of it.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

They put doors yet on the community stalls in the mens room lol? ahhh, I guess this is a friendly event, just didn't know it was THAT friendly.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.how2blogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/*******-hot-tub.jpg


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 01/09/2009 7:03 AM
http://www.how2blogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/*******-hot-tub.jpg

Is that how they extend the season up there? That looks like it actually works! You can also roast weenies and toast marshmallows"


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dhamilton on 01/08/2009 5:14 PM
snip...

So......where is everybody?











In '07 I think the track was up and steam being produced almost two weeks before the official start.


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

David has traditionally been the first guy to arrive - its really cold in the heart of Canada !

Jerry


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

As we are unable to atten this year, is there going to be a webcam so we can watch the fun? 
David & Iris Bailey


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

David, John Fuller is currently 'on the road' so I can't ask him if there will be a web cam or not. If there is going to be one, I'm sure he is the guy that will get it going. Guess we'll know Sunday late afternoon, or Monday morning.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

If I can pull the webcam image directly (or a image every 5/10 secs), I can write a php script to put together a time lapse video of pictures of the entire week and then post it up you guys. 

Would be interesting to look at.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Just don't aim the camera at the sales areas or please turn it off when a new acquisition is running!*


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

I just thought I'd warn you guys that Gordon Watson will be at DH this year.
In fact he might be very close by this time.
I was going to join him but the AC-12 wouldn't fit in the suitcase.








Be gentle with him as we need him back to run the GSSU in October.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Bruce, 

Bringing any of that nice boiler material with you this year?

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mike,*

*I certainly am but as the old saying goes - "It's going to cost more this year!" Not really.*

*Why don't you just buy the remaining pieces and I won't have to haul the box back and forth!*


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Howdy All:

We made it! It's time for the annual Diamondhead Steamup and a vacation!!









I don't have the live camera this year. Figured I needed to spend more time relaxing. I will be posting images, probably daily, to the Diamondheadsteamup Google Images site. Hope you enjoy them. Just posted 6 images of the emptiness but you know that won't last for long!

 From 2009-01-11-Sunday 

http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

John


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody set up some track!!! It looks real spooky all empty like that! I am ITCHIN' to get down there. The next two days at work will be shear torture.


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Over the week I will try and set my laptop out to do some live Audio/Video through a service called Stickam. I believe it can handle hundreds of viewers at the same time. I guess we will see.

The down side is that I have to leave my work laptop out for the video to stream. Don't tell anyone at work!!!!









I will do my best to post something here when I do it. If I know ahead of time, I will try and post a time as well. The quality will depend on the speed of the wireless here at the hotel. So who knows what we will get from that.

Have a great week everyone. I know I will.









When I am running live video, you will be able to see it here: http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm
Also, I think it might show the total number of viewers currently on. It might be nice to know how many we can get and if it works.

Later,

John


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

So that's what the place looks like.... 
Geez, 122 was supposed to be my room. 
See you Wednesday, 
Tom


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 01/09/2009 7:53 AM
Posted By Torby on 01/09/2009 7:03 AM
http://www.how2blogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/*******-hot-tub.jpg

That's not a hot tub, it's the still - disguised of course. It is big but then, _*it is*_ _*Diamondhead*__* ! *_


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I trust there'll be a bottle of hooch waiting for me Teusday night. Off to the train station, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, lets try this. I will leave the camera up while we do track setup.

http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm

John


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

John, thanks for the webcam, we are watching in the UK, good to see some famililar faces. 
David Bailey


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi John-
The video is coming thru fine! Sure wish I were down there with you. More snow up here! So what else is new in Michigan?

Alex


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, due to snow in Mass, we came within three minutes of missing the Acella out of Boston. The bus took over an hour longer than usual. We are now in the Acell lounge, free beverages and internet. Ok, time to board the Cresent, see you all tomorrow night.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Some guy keeps standing in front of the camera, obscuring the view, but no amount of my yelling seems to do any good.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

im in the chat channel of the camera, others can join lol (dont worry about login, just put in a chat name).


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

What's a "steam-up" without some steam?


----------

